

Http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/24/business/24kinect.html?_r=1&src=busln - skbohra123
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/24/business/24kinect.html?_r=1&src=busln

======
dbingham
This needs a better title! Computer: Tea, Hot, Earl Grey. Then play Jack
Johnson.

